# Zugriff auf Dateien beschränken



## kug1977 (22. Sep 2006)

Hallo @ all, 

ich beginne gerade mich in Java srver Pages einzuarbeiten und bin auf eine Frage gestoßen, die ich mit meinem heutigen Wissen noch nicht beantworten kann. Vielleicht hat hier ja jemand eine Antwort, da ich im WWW auch nichts gefunden habe.

Ich will eine Bildergallerie mit JSP erstellen. Alle Bilder liegen ungeordnet im selben Ordner und in einer Datenbank ist hinterlegt, welche Zugriffsrechte ein User (der sich angemeldet hat) hat. Über ein Bean kann ich bei der Erstellung der Seite ja auch steuern, ob der Link fuer das Bild eingebunden wird oder nicht. 

Meine Frage ist, könnte ein Angreifer diese URL nicht manuell erzeugen und so die Kontrolle des Beans umgehen? Kann ich das verhindern?

Danke 
Kay-Uwe


----------



## Leroy42 (22. Sep 2006)

Wenn er den URL kennt, kann er das sicher.

Um die Bilder zu schützen, muß das Bild selbst mit Passwort versehen sein,
oder du lädst sie aus einer Passwortgeschützten Datenbank.


----------



## kug1977 (22. Sep 2006)

... ich habe noch ein wenig gesucht und bin auf folgenden Artikel gestoßen:

http://today.java.net/pub/a/today/2004/04/22/images.html

Hier wir das Servlet benutzt, eine Binärdatei (in diesem Fall ein Bild) in den Ausgabestrom zu schreiben. Damit muss ich in der JSP keine URL zum Bild mehr angeben, sondern kann sicherstellen, dass jedes anzuzeigende Bild durch ein Servlet an den Client ausgeliefert wird. Damit kann ich auch sicherstellen, dass ich für jedes Bild ein dem Rechtemanagement entsprechendes Verhalten sicherstellen kann. Ich denke, es ist der Ansatz für mein Problem, den ich gesucht habe.

Danke an alle, die sich mit dem Problem beschäftigt haben.

Kay-Uwe


----------

